# Road To Sawa Lakh SPNers!



## Admin

_Pyaare Jios, GurFateh!_

The forum has been growing its membership with dedication, and the number of members have been increasing rapidly.

*Thank you for becoming a part of SPN. As more of you have joined, the this forum has become more interesting, **and our goal of having a diverse forum has become more of a reality each day.*  



​
Surely, you can do this for your Sikh Sangat worldwide! We can achieve our dream of 125,000 community members by simply sending an occasional email invitation to 5-10 of our friends, relatives, colleagues from your email address book & encourage them to visit and join SPN!

All it takes is a few minutes of your precious time and you would be doing it fully knowing that your time spent is for a great cause. 
*Click Here To Send Invitations Now!

* Looking forward to your response positively as always!


Gurfateh!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Almost 10,000 Members! Getting Ready to Celebrate*

When I joined SPN..it was just a new born baby...I had no idea it would grow up to be such a handsome young lad...for me..just like we look at new born babies...and fall in love with them..accept for what they are..and what they represent...the future they hold locked up in their tiny fists..they way they grab your finger in their tiny palms...I accepted SPN as it was..and I am glad I stayed....its been a long and wonderful journey..and I hope SPN will keep the Fires burning..the Glow shining...and bring many many more wandering Sikhs on to the Path our Gurus set out for us...and be forever a lighthouse on the wild sea shore..showing the way...a Beacon in the darkness on the Ocean of Maya...May Guru Ji continue to Hold His Blessed Hands over us all...


----------



## Admin

*Re: 9,700 SPN'ers, 107,653 Messages & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Member Counter : 9,700 SPN'ers, 107,653 Messages, Dated :  Sec 25, 2009
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dear SPNers, 

As we achieve another little milestone, this is just to reiterate our resolve to make SPN a Sawa Lakh (125000) members community and beyond... Your kind support in this endeavor is of monumental importance...  

And as we grow, we would like to hear your ideas to promote SPN across all channels... Your suggestions are solicited in this direction so that we can focus on these areas in all earnest.

Please Note: We will update this topic, each time another century of members is achieved...  

Gurfateh

Aman Singh
*


----------



## Satyaban

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Namaste

You know "namaste" is used as a catch all "hello" these days but when it is said with hands held close together, finger tips touching and held just so high it says "I see the essence of God in you" and that is how I use the word.

Anyway I am not such a forward thinking person to answer my sister NK ji's questions but this I can say.

I found this site because I was looking for a Sikh web site. I joined straight away but was a slow poster and felt my way around for a while. The site has gone through some changes and have liked them all but it is the quality of the posts that have kept me here and the people I have met.

So what am I saying here? Enough can't be said about diversity, I wouldn't mind seeing a few more folks like me, or Ausdesi ji or Sage ji but this is a Sikh site. I don't know about facebook or twitter nor do I have a desire to. However I know when I post here I have to be as sharp as I can be or be trounced intellectually at anytime and do not wish to have that diminished in any way for the sake of numbers.

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Satyanban ji

That is actually a big compliment. Thanks. 

It is true that our participation by Hindus is not extensive. I don't know the membership statistics but only a small percentage of members post so the number of Hindu posters would likewise be smaller by the law of averages. There have also been some Hindu imposters, posing as if they have a Hindu identity, from time to time, and they tend to count themselves in.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*



keerthana said:


> * :}click here to know more *



And what is this link?


----------



## AusDesi

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Ya I like posting here. Its nice and cool discussions with no duckheads(as my New Zealander friends would say) around. 

In terms of suggestions:

1) Its hard to find a thread once i've posted in it. The panel on the right only shows the most recent ones. Sometimes i have to go looking to see if anyone replied. Maybe im just not using the features right

2) I think the active membership needs to grow. I suggest a fb group etc BUT I would like to say that before you do that please make sure you know what separates this forum from others and this should be highlighted in facebook or twitter.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

1. Simply, click on your username above and from the drop down select > Find all posts by Username> 

2. We have a presence at Facebook but not an active one... and its a good suggestion. Thanks


----------



## BhagatSingh

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Aman Singh ji a separate page with the updated threads that you have replied to, would be nice. I think that's what AusDesi is asking for as well.


----------



## Admin

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Bahgat Singh ji, this is exactly what i have suggested in the point 1. 

or 

at the top  you can use Advanced Search Option

its is as comprehensive as it can get...


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Two great replies. I get excited when I read this.


----------



## Satyaban

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Namaskar everyone

Perhaps I misunderstand Aus ji but it sounds like he is not subscribing to threads thus not getting alerts of new posts.

Always peace first


----------



## Admin

*Re: 9,800 SPN'ers, 108424 Messages, Ur Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Milestone Update:  9,800 SPN'ers, 108,424 Messages
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: 9,800 SPN'ers, 108424 Messages, Ur Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Bravo SPN and Thanks To All Who Have Made Our Membership Big and Beautiful:happy:


----------



## Satyaban

*Re: 9,800 SPN'ers 1,08,424 Messages, Ur Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

Namaste all
This site has come along way since I joined in Aug of 2005. Wow that was four years ago and so much has changed. I would very much like to see what the site looked like back then.

Peace
Satyaban


----------



## Arvind

*Re: 9,800 SPN'ers 1,08,424 Messages, Ur Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

We can celebrate the 10,000th member by publishing a book containing chosen articles from SPN.


----------



## Admin

*Re: 9,900 SPN'ers 1,09,400 Messages, Ur Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

*9,900 SPN'ers 1,09,400 Messages*

We are on the threshold of something phenomenal... :ice:


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: 9,900 SPN'ers 1,09,400 Messages, Ur Ideas To Promote SPN!!*

That sounds wonderful -- the sound of 9.900! It will be a magical 2-3 weeks and then we are in new territory.


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

*:happykaur: 10,000 SPN'ers !! :happysingh:
*
*Time for a Cyber Celebration!! :cheerleader:*


----------



## Tejwant Singh

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

One more milestone for SPN which turns into the springboard to become better in  all aspects as far as equality for ALL is concerned. 

It should become the starting gate to start local chapters all around the world where SPN members can pitch in the society in all ways and forms, whether is it feeding the hungry, cleaning the neglected nooks of the city, helping others when there is flood, visiting schools to introduce Sikhi and use its tools to motivate others against prejudice and discrimination. The list is as infinite as THE SOURCE.

Now is the time for the members to walk the walk after talking the talk in the forum.

All kinds of ideas are welcome. Let's brainstorm and put Sikhi in the true limelight that our visionary Gurus gave us the tools for. 

We are the carriers of Nishan Sahibs. Nishan Sahib has a great significant in Sikhi. Our Gurus made this amazing symbol tall and mighty so all people, even those who were strangers to Sikhi could follow it like the Northern Star in the sky and come to quench their physical hunger, rest and fulfill their spiritual void.

Nishan Sahib is the Lighthouse of Sikhi but it has the totally opposite objective. It does not warn the people in their boats of life to runaway from it but it invites all to anchor them there and they will feel safe. No hidden boulders ( dogmas) will harm their inner boats.

So, only by holding the hand of our next door neighbour in need, no matter which hue, creed or faith he/she belongs to, we can become the Lighthouses of Sikhi. Sikhi demands this from us. Our Gurus taught us this trait. Let us use the tool box that our Gurus gave us in the form of SGGS, our ONLY GURU and let us hold our ONLY GURU'S hand and be guided to become Sikhs because we all know that one is not born a Sikh but becomes one.

Congratulations!!! SPN. You have come a long way from crawling. Now let's walk the walk....

Tejwant Singh


----------



## harbansj24

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Yes Tejwant ji, though the forum members might have been inspired by the learning in the forum to walk the walk, it can only be quiet satisfaction for SPN. It will be Nishan Sahib only that will be held aloft.

But that's how its supposed to be isn't it?


----------



## kds1980

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Congratulations 

1st To Aman singh ji For creating this beautiful website on sikhism

2nd To Narayanjot ji For dedicating so much time to SPN

And then to Gyani ji, Mai ji and all the members of SPN for all the contribuition they have made to SPN .

I hope SPN will keep moving on and will create many milestone.:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

I was just wondering why other Sikh sites have such confidence in SPN. They keep directing their members to SPN. Here're a few comments about SPN in other websites:-

*from sikhnet forum :*


> I apologize to the rest of the sangat here for not being able to answer Himmat post, but if he is confident in his ideas and thoughts then he should try to write them on SPN, where his post will be answered.


*


Mainstream Sikh Websites proudly has SPN on their list*



> *Amrit World » Blog Archive » Mainstream Sikh Websites*
> 
> [SIZE=-1]14 Apr 2009 *...* SikhSewa.co.cc *Sikh* Sewa - Providing The *Sikh* Experince to the *...* *Sikh*
> Electronic Greeting Cards, Radio, Email, *Discussion* Forum, *...* Link to *SPN* may
> look like: *Sikh* Philosophy Network : Connecting people to *Sikhism* *...*[/SIZE]
> Amrit World  Links*sikh*/ - 19k - Similar pages


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Thanks to each of you who has posted since we passed the 10,000 member mark. I like to think that this is a very happy day because what has happened: This Family of Intelligent, Interested and Dynamic People has reached a new level. And every one of you has contributed not only to our growth but to the quality of our forum.

There really is no other Sikh forum like SPN because our threads represent the diverse interests of our membership. Your diversity and your support of the concept of diversity is what makes SPN attractive and makes SPN work, and that enthusiasm keeps the heart of the forum beating a healthy beat.

I thank all of you! There really is nothing quite like the members who past and participate in discussions, moderators, mentors, and even those silent readers who never post that have made SPN a success. 

And a special thanks to Aman Singh ji for his kind way and his imagination and his persistent belief in this forum and what it stands for.

:happy::star:


----------



## Arvind

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*



Kanwardeep Singh said:


> Congratulations
> 
> 1st To Aman singh ji For creating this beautiful website on sikhism
> 
> 2nd To Narayanjot ji For dedicating so much time to SPN
> 
> And then to Gyani ji, Mai ji and all the members of SPN for all the contribuition they have made to SPN .
> 
> I hope SPN will keep moving on and will create many milestone.:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Imho..its Aman ji who gets most of my "vote"...its the even-handed, well balanced, completely faithful to Sikh rehat Maryada, Guru Granth Sahib Ji, and no nonsense zero tolerance for troublemakers/spammers/rude and vulgar posters/ approach on the part of the Admin that makes for a well "populated" Forum. OUR undivided Loyalty and Faith in SGGS and the Chardee Kalla of the Guru Khalsa Panth always means we have BOTH feet in one Boat and we can never sink.
The Second allocation of my vote goes to Narayanjyot Kaur Ji..who has indeed brought so much "value added" direction to SPN. Her deep commitment to all things SIKHI/GURMATT, her total dedication, her intuitive uncanny knack for detail, and TRUTH above all ensures every poster gets a fair deal on SPN - no playing favourites..a spade is a spade.
My Third part of the vote goes to my fellow posters, who always have an encouraging word, who always click the THANKS button, take the time to read and comment, who seldom get angry/annoyed even with posters who may annoy and mislead...THESE are the Bread and Butter of SPN...without active POSTERS..we are a lame duck.

And last but not least a vote of thanks goes to my fellow mentors, Japji04 Mohinder Singh Sahni Ji, Mai Harinder Kaur Ji,  Naam Japp ji, Kanwaldeep Ji, DalbirSingh Ji...and the rest who make a daily visit to SPN worthwhile.

I have every confidence thta SPN will now grow by leaps and bounds..as the 10,000 BASE Membership is a figure enough to generate lot more Networking. Hope we reach our Sava Lakh - 125,000 deadline real soon....say 2 years..by 2012 !! when SPN is 10 years OLD !!..:happysingh::welcome:


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Gurfateh ji,

Thank you Tejwant ji, Harbans Ji, Gyani ji, namjap ji, Narayanjot ji, Arvind ji, Kanwardeep Ji and all SPNers  for all those over whelming kind words of encouragement. It would be absolutely dishonesty on my part to acknowledge all this appreciation heaped upon me as *All kudos, applause & appreciation belongs to You!! Fact of the matter is that There would be no SPN without you and without you there would be no SPN!!*

The idea of SPN has been built from strength to strength on your unrelenting support over the the years... 10,000 members is just the beginning, i am sure with the grace of The Waheguru, we will surpass many bigger milestones in the coming future... As reiterated by Gyani ji, we have our eye set on Sawa Lakh (125000 members)!! And we are not going to rest until we reach there. 

Tejwant ji, nobody could have better defined the mission of SPN as you  have stated:



> It should become the starting gate to start local chapters all around the world where SPN members can pitch in the society in all ways and forms, whether is it feeding the hungry, cleaning the neglected nooks of the city, helping others when there is flood, visiting schools to introduce Sikhi and use its tools to motivate others against prejudice and discrimination. The list is as infinite as THE SOURCE.


Arvind ji would definitely agree that this idea was in our mind from the inception of SPN but as we get busier in our lives and other things take prominence in life, the prime objectives are sometimes compromised... This idea is in fact always  at top of the things in our mind... :happysingh:

Gyani ji, SPN would be 10 years old in 2014, so this gives us the leverage of another 2 years of accomplish our target.!! :happy: Imagine, if every SPN'er even invites/introduces  only 5 new members to SPN, we will reach 50,000 members in no time... and then invite again invite only 2 members we will conquer this frontier is absolutely no time... the irony of the matter is that we often shy away from our duty to spread of word of SPN to our friends and family... I would like to take a pledge from you that you all will do some activism towards this aspect with due diligence and once we will achieve this target then working towards Tejwant ji aspiration could well become a reality. 


Narayanjot ji, Mai Ji you are always very humble in acknowleding you contribution to SPN... You along with Mai ji truly represent the Kaur Power at SPN!! :happy:Without your zeal and tolerating my laziness over the months and years...:shy:

Alright! Let us surge ahead and endeavor to take SPN to a new level.!! :welcome:

Gurfateh

Aman Singh


----------



## Satyaban

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Namaste
:happy:A belated congratulations SPN :happy::happy:.

I could attempt to list who to point out but instead I will thank the admins and my fellow members.
I will mention one person who kind a took me under her wing and helped me immensely and that is my dear sister NK ji .

I am not a Sikh but was welcomed warmly and treated with respect when I became a much more consistent poster. At some other web site, not Sikhi, I was called many nasty names.

So I thank and congratulate us SPN:}{}{}:

Always peace
Satyaban


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

the century after reaching 10,000 is being achieved within a week....that means speed is picking up..we are now at cruising speed..and YES IF we take the initiative to keep on introducing SPN to everyone we meet..we can make the target real soon...I make it a point to bring in SPN into any and every conversation i have...making my friends think spn is me or my project...he he ....:happysingh:not at all...i reply..its Project of the Guru Khalsa Panth !!:happysingh::happykaur:


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

Questions *24,911* | Answers *110,294* | Members *10,100!! One of the fastest century!!
*


----------



## Astroboy

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*


American Yoga Festival
European Yoga Festival
LGBT Sikh Group
Philosophy Forum
Sikhism Podcast
Hukamnama en Español
Gurbani Knowledge
Miri Piri Academy
Sikh Healing System
London Spiritual Event
The only active and lively Sikh forum recognized by Project Naad is SPN.

*Project Naad* is a charitable organisation committed to producing high quality freely distributable content for sharing the wisdom and teachings of Sikh philosophy with humanity. We have created leaflets, presentations, posters & wallpapers and tools for you to download, read and share with everyone. You can also get involved with Project Naad projects, to put knowledge into action.
*The content on this website has been designed for:*


University Freshers Fayres and Events
Religious or Cultural India Sikh Days
Society Events
Gurdwara Reception Areas
Interfaith Centres and Meetings
| Project Naad :: Infinity in Simplicity


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

** Update **

Questions *25,030* | Answers *110,921* | Online *196* | Members *10,205




*​


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,000 Members!!*

It is really amazing. :happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Sarangi

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,200 Members!!*

Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Vaheguru Ji Ki Fat-heh

I hope you guys take this the right way but since when has Sikhi and by extension Sikhi related forums been about the numbers game?

It's an arbitrary value and masks the effect (or non-effect) such forums have on sikhs and others.

Also why are we congratulating each other for it? What sort of self praise machine are we running here?


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,200 Members!!*



Sarangi said:


> Vaheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
> Vaheguru Ji Ki Fat-heh
> 
> I hope you guys take this the right way but since when has Sikhi and by extension Sikhi related forums been about the numbers game?
> 
> It's an arbitrary value and masks the effect (or non-effect) such forums have on sikhs and others.
> 
> Also why are we congratulating each other for it? What sort of self praise machine are we running here?



Sarangi ji

Whether we take it the right way -- as you see "right" -- or the wrong way as you see "wrong," we are extremely happy that we are growing. The forum is a community, and the community is expanding. As it expands we do not just acquire more account id's and passwords. Nor is it a matter of more traffic. It is the fulfillment of a goal to be broad and open to points of view as different as yours and mine. With that goal in mind the breadth of the Sikh experience is reflected in this membership. As the membership grows the more clearly is the richness of Sikhism represented on this forum. By growing this membership, we have attracted intelligent people who have intelligent things to say. Is this always the case? No, not always.There are exceptions. Why do I spend as much time as I do here? Or straddle the problems that crop up time to time? Because our members are in the majority emotionally mature, engaged, well-informed,  respectful of each other, and smart. That is the reason for our celebration: the members themselves. Welcome to them all.


----------



## Sarangi

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,200 Members!!*

Narayanjot Kaur Ji,

Thank you for your reply. I do not think that you have got the essence of what I was saying but it's ok. I won't spell it out. I am sure you are intelligent enough to work it out or chose to stay silent on the matter!.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,200 Members!!*

Sarangi ji

It is unlikely that I missed your core argument. Rather than quibble over tactics, I took the opportunity to share with you our strategic vision. Numbers = more of those glimpses into the glistening mosaic that is Sikhi. And thank you for giving me the opportunity to do that.


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,300 Members!!*

Questions *25,506* | Answers *111,484* | Online *283* | Members *10,300 
*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,300 Members!!*

:happy:multiplier effect...:whisling::whisling:


----------



## Sinister

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,300 Members!!*

you guys should apply for TARP assistance...ya never know maybe obama will throw a few billion this way....afterall spn is 'too big too fail' now.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,300 Members!!*

Thanks for the advice and for the c'grats! What is TARP assistance before I get too effusive


----------



## Sinister

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,300 Members!!*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Thanks for the advice and for the c'grats! What is TARP assistance before I get too effusive


 
The TARP fund (troubled asset relief program) the 700 billion that went to bailout the banks and auto industry came from this fund...so if spn were to ever fall into a financial pickle...just apply for a government backed 10 billion dollar loan ... afterall spn is now too big to fail.

ya completely killed the joke with that question...good job :inca:


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,400 Members!!*

Update!! It took 13 days for this milestone, one of the slowest in the recent past...

Articles *25,922* | Comments *112,303* | Online *259* | Members *10,406*


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,400 Members!!*

November and December may be slow because university students are winding up semesters, preparing for examinations, and disposable time for personal Internet use is limited.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,400 Members!!*

NO WAY...Guru Gobind Singh Ji already showed us the flawed thinking behind that...by dressing up a DONKEY in Lions skin...so simply keeping long hair/wearing the 5Ks and dastaar etc wont make one a Sardaar ( it may make one a BHEKHI SARDAAR.but not the real stuff.)
The REAL SARDAAR...shines from WITHIN....and the Long Kesh, dastaar, the karra the kachera, the Kirpan, the Banna, the bani...ALL work in TANDEM..you MUST have ALL of these...LIVE GURBANI....Practically...AND also the banna !! to be a Complete Sardaar..the Khalsa Mero roop Hai KHAS !!:happy:


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,400 Members!!*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> NO WAY...Guru Gobind Singh Ji already showed us the flawed thinking behind that...by dressing up a DONKEY in Lions skin...so simply keeping long hair/wearing the 5Ks and dastaar etc wont make one a Sardaar ( it may make one a BHEKHI SARDAAR.but not the real stuff.)
> The REAL SARDAAR...shines from WITHIN....and the Long Kesh, dastaar, the karra the kachera, the Kirpan, the Banna, the bani...ALL work in TANDEM..you MUST have ALL of these...LIVE GURBANI....Practically...AND also the banna !! to be a Complete Sardaar..the Khalsa Mero roop Hai KHAS !!:happy:



Gyani ji

It's true - it works together. 

Only thing NirbayLion - I am not sure how your question follows from the discussion. Cool name - nirbay lion/singh. I would never tell someone that hair and dastar make a sardar completely. In my view, Bana is useless without banee, but banee with bana is unmatchable. In my world of sikhism there are no hard lines that divide people up into one group or another except for the line drawn by a deliberate attempt to terrorize others in word and deed. And that is my problem, what I must learn to overcome.


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,400 Members!!*

NirbhayLion ji

Fact is, I was really looking forward to your contributions because your name was so interesting, and I still think it is. But your reply is not worthy of a sardar. So putting banee and bana to one side, it may be best for another independent participant to evaluate your comments. 

In fact, I study Sanskrit though apparently we are using different textbooks and complying with different teachers.


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,400 Members!!*

Articles *26,067*| Comments *112,966*| Online *183*| Members *10,500*

One of the most traumatic centuries of all of them...  actually we lost around http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/members/navdeep88.html20 members due to downtime. But important thing is we are back on track.


----------



## Admin

*Re: SPN Strikes 10,500 Members!!*

*Heartiest Congratulations on the Guruparb of Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji!! 

*Articles *26,200*| Comments *113,539*| Online *252*| Members *10,601


*


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh!! Another Milestone 10,700 Members!!*

Update:

Articles *26,394*| Comments *114,380*| Online *286*| Members *10,700*|


----------



## spnadmin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh!! Another Milestone 10,700 Members!!*

These are about 1 week and a few days and the stats look good.


----------



## rajneesh madhok

*Re: Strong 9,700 SPN'ers & Your Ideas To Promote SPN!!*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> It is true that our participation by Hindus is not extensive. I don't know the membership statistics but only a small percentage of members post so the number of Hindu posters would likewise be smaller by the law of averages. There have also been some Hindu imposters, posing as if they have a Hindu identity, from time to time, and they tend to count themselves in.



Honourable Dr. Kaur,
Regards,
Kindly go to the history of Hinduism. Changing one's faith is nothing new to Hinduism. Go through the history you will find that Long before Islam or Christianity, there is existence of Jainism and Buddhism and Sanatana Dharma. 

Madam, now I come to the point, Religion is the group that you are the most comfortable with, those who think like you, share the same ideals, according to their similar philosophies. 

So we should spread the message of Love and blessings from this and inner worlds.

Rajneesh madhok


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh!! Another Milestone 10,700 Members!!*

Articles *26,512*| Comments *115,063*| Online *306*| Members *10,800

SPN Juggernaut Rolls On!!  
*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh!! Another Milestone 10,700 Members!!*

MY Gmail signature always remains one step ahead...it says 10,900 !!..a "white lie"..but i call this OPTIMISM..and I love it when i am proved WRONG..and have to CHANGE the figures every so often !!!...Next week i am changing this to 11,000 !! he he he..Guru Ji Kirpa karan geh...we will be at 11,000 in FEBRUARY..maybe before Valentines day...


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh!! Another Milestone 10,800 Members!!*

Articles *26,647*| Comments *116,019*| Online *267*| Members *10,900 :happysingh:
*


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh!! Another Milestone 10,800 Members!!*

*Update*:

Articles *26,921*| Comments *117,860*| Online *199*| Members *11,100


*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh SPNers: 11,100 Members!!*

feels like we are running in a Marathon...we have the mission..the strength and the resolve..and most importnatly..the destination is there...even if its  along way in the distance...we will surely be there...:happysingh:


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh SPNers, Surely We Can Do Much Better Than This!*

Articles *27,118*| Comments *118,920*| Online *282*| Members *11,301
 
SPN is on a Roll!! 
*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh SPNers, Surely We Can Do Much Better Than This!*

looks like every month we add a century..way to go...:veryhappymunda1:


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh SPNers, Surely We Can Do Much Better Than This!*

We did not even notice that we hit a double century in last 15 days!! :blinkingmunda: so this month we almost hit 325 members!! :carefreemunda:


----------



## Admin

*Re: Road to Sawa Lakh SPNers, Surely We Can Do Much Better Than This!*

Articles *27,236*| Comments *119,558*| Online *299*| Members *11,400 
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *27,567*| Comments *121,152*| Online *184*| Members *11,600  

Let us see how much close do we reach to the magical 12000 member mark!! its just less than a month for the sixth birthday of SPN!! **:thumbsupp:

*


----------



## spnadmin

400 to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admin

Articles *28,192*| Comments *123,429*| Online *183*| Members *12,000

Add another 500 members and we would have achieved 10% of our target. Way to GO!!!

icecreammunda
*


----------



## rajneesh madhok

I am thankful to Amanji, Dr. Narayanjot Kaurji and other eminent scholars those tried their best for the success of the Portal. It facilitated a record number of members to get knowledge about the various aspects through discussion. All this is because of the trust of the members. Till date 28000 articles and 123000 comments is really a feat that has put us in a leadership position. 

I am thankful to Hon'ble Moderator and his team for their continuous efforts for making improvement in the website and adding various new subjects for making the members aware about the developments in other fields and overall knowledge on various subjects. 

Congratulations on achieving the set target. 
Rajneesh Madhok


----------



## spnadmin

Let's not forget rajneesh madhok ji that the forum would be dull and dead with out the interesting content that members like you provide.


----------



## rajneesh madhok

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Let's not forget rajneesh madhok ji that the forum would be dull and dead with out the interesting content that members like you provide.


Besides sticking to the name Sikh Philosophy there are lot of elements that make the Forum interesting. As you have added some pages and changed some existing ones to help the members and explored most interesting contents. 
Madam your and Amanji's strategy of exploring and discovering some new topics has made the Forum interesting. 
Changes over time, is need of hour and you are keep on changing and adding new topics/ features and so more and more fantastic content and stories are added to SPN everyday. All credit goes to you. 
Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rajneesh


----------



## Admin

Update:
Articles *28,375*| Comments *123,993*| Online *235*| Members *12,100*


----------



## Admin

Articles *28,903*| Comments *125,821*| Online *222*| Members *12,501

This month we had 400 new members... this has to be a some kind of a record!! Today we crossed 10% of our mythical target... but anything is possible... by YOU inviting even five members from your friends list can make our dream come true overnight... We have to realize the power of Five! It only take a few moments to send an invite...

Way to GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gurfateh!

rangesingh:
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *29,238*| Comments *127,343*| Online *214*| Members *12,813  mundahug
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *29,398*| Comments *128,040*| Online *279*| Members *13,000*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

YEA..13000..time to re-do my Gmail Header...


----------



## Admin

Articles *29,747*| Comments *129,761*| Members *13,301

SPN is on a Roll! icecreammunda
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *30,174*| Comments *130,982*| Members *13,500*


----------



## spnadmin

What was the number of members last year on November 1? It would be really interesting to know.

cheerleadercheerleadercheerleader


The check of last years stats. November 15 2009, members were 10.205. Something more than amazing.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

We are "consistent".....each month the average number of new members is about the same...month on month...means we are doing things right. Lets carry on the Good Fight...the Gurus Work.
Congrats to all.
Chardeekalla Always Jios.


----------



## Admin

UPDATE:

Articles *30,499*| Comments *132,458*| Members *13,800*


----------



## spnadmin

Aman Singh ji 

I continue to be amazed at the number of people who have joined us. THANKS TO ALL OF THEM! A large and growing family.  And thanks to you for your persistence and your vision. Without that who would bother?


----------



## Admin

Articles *30,712*| Comments *133,405*| Members *14,000*, Newest *nurse**

Another Major Milestone Achieved! 

cheerleader
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *31,432*| Comments *136,212*| Members *14,504
*


----------



## spnadmin

The family is still large and it is still growing! And we have room for them, room for more! Plenty of warm welcomes too! Thanks to our members!


----------



## Seeker9

Remarkable that the admin team still manages to keep on top of everything and make it run like clockwork and keep a watchful eye on dodgy posts ...however do you manage to do it???


----------



## Admin

Seeker9 ji, many thanks for your kind words of appreciation.

Well, the success of SPN is indeed a collective effort of the admin team and even more so its powerhouse, the SPN'ers like you! When members take initiative and take responsibility for their actions, our job becomes that much easier to upkeep a community like SPN! We look forward to support of SPn'ers like you in future also.

Regards
Gurfateh!

Aman Singh
rangesingh:


----------



## Admin

*Articles 31,749| Comments 137,800| Members 14,800 | Online 477  cheerleader*


----------



## spnadmin

A few more days, and 15,000. Congrats Aman Singh and Congrats SPN.


----------



## Admin

Articles *32,241*| Comments *140,598*| Members *15,300 !! :singhsippingcoffee:
*


----------



## spnadmin

How long will it take to get to 20,000. Not so long as once I thought it would be. Good work jios! Great vision for this forum.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

end of 2011 should see us surpass 20K !!  if we get the *20011* member by 31/12/2011 THAT woudl be a fitting end to 2011..ha ha


----------



## Admin

Articles *32,337*| Comments *141,054*| Members *15,401*


----------



## Admin

Articles *32,610*| Comments *142,430*| Members *15,601*


----------



## spnadmin

Every now and then I fill up with pride over this, and must thank all those members who make it all such a pleasure. welcomekaur


----------



## Admin

Articles *32,993*| Comments *143,352*| Members *15,700*


----------



## Admin

Articles *33,306*| Comments *144,419*| Members *15,800*


----------



## spnadmin

And this is in less than one month!! About 17 days, figuring differences in time zones. 100 new members, and 313 articles, 1067 new replies.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Very encouraging indeed...worth every second of precious time the hardworking admin have spent on SPN...May it keep expanding expotentially....Guru raakha.


----------



## Admin

Articles *33,488*| Comments *145,551*| Members *15,900

Ready to Hit 16,000 this month!!! cheerleader
*


----------



## spnadmin

Another month, 100 more members. welcomekaur Where are the rest of you? Welcome! Welcome! Welcome to SPN.


----------



## Admin

Articles *33,612*| Comments *146,355*| Members *16,004


*


----------



## Admin

Articles *33,752*| Comments *147,212*| Members *16,101*


----------



## Admin

Articles *34,438*| Comments *150,750 | * Members *16,600

mundahug
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *34,505*| Comments *151,402*| Members *16,702*


----------



## findingmyway

cheeringmundacheeringkudicheerleader


----------



## Admin

Articles *34,683*| Comments *153,353*| Members *17,003
cheerleader
*


----------



## Driops

cheerleaderkaurhug :japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## Admin

Articles *34,846*| Comments *154,600*| Members *17,200

cheerleader
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *35,499* | Comments *161,248 *| Members *18,001

cheerleader
*


----------



## Admin

Articles *36,144*| Comments *168,015*| Members *18,800*, Newest *Mugermach Singh*

:happysingh:


----------



## Admin

Live Stats: Articles 36,557| Comments 170,465| *Members 19,000 
cheerleader
*


----------



## spnadmin

I was wondering when this magic moment would come about. It had to be sometime toward the end of December I thought. But a little early or a little late, it is an amazing achievement. Where were we in 2005 or 2006 so idealistic about this forum even in middle and old age. Now it has come to pass that sound minds and idealistic souls can gather here in force.

How large was the army of Banda Singh? In force we are certainly greater than the troops of Wazir Khan. I just wonder what Bhaj ji  must think today.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Thanks for reminding us..jios..i have hardly given this nay thought for past few months..but yes we are GROWING..and thats good....


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

I think we are a small but actively interacting community. And that is important. We know most of the other members, understand their quips and all. I just hope we can have a reunion (or a meet up) in some central US/UK location. It will be fun.


----------



## Admin

Articles *37,819*| Comments *181,549*| Members *19,600

:kaurkhalsaflagred:
*


----------



## aristotle

> I
> just hope we can have a reunion (or a meet up) in
> some central US/UK location. It will be fun.


That is actually an awesome idea.....


----------



## Admin

Articles *38,205*| Comments *184,657*| Members *19,700*


----------



## spnadmin

On the road, and on the edge of being where we want to be.


----------



## Admin

Articles *38,967*| Comments *191,693*| Members *20,101
*


----------

